#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Orçamento de potencia fiberhome

## jmater

@*pinhais* Vi na conectlan um post seu e talvez vc possa me ajudar com um proplema.
vou atentar meu bairo com um cabo de 12 FO onde por hora usarei 8 essas 8 FO estão ligadas diretamente nas portas da olt sem splitters nas caixas de emenda cda FO será receberá um splitter de 1:4 onde cada perna alimentará uma rua que receberá um splitter de 1:8 que passará para um segundo Splitter 1:8
Porém meu porçamento de potencia estoura sempre ( conforme anexo)
Vi na conectlan uma post seu sobre um SFP classe C que seria mais potente. esse seria o caso?

Meu Cenário [ olt]---------<1:4-----<1:8----<1:8

Outra dúvida algém sabe como faço orçamento de potencia com splitter desbalanceado? minha rede será barramento e estou quebrando uma ibra em um unico ponto por não saber fazer o calculo com splitters desbalanceados


desde já agradeço atodos

----------


## TsouzaR

> @*pinhais* Vi na conectlan um post seu e talvez vc possa me ajudar com um proplema.
> vou atentar meu bairo com um cabo de 12 FO onde por hora usarei 8 essas 8 FO estão ligadas diretamente nas portas da olt sem splitters nas caixas de emenda cda FO será receberá um splitter de 1:4 onde cada perna alimentará uma rua que receberá um splitter de 1:8 que passará para um segundo Splitter 1:8
> Porém meu porçamento de potencia estoura sempre ( conforme anexo)
> Vi na conectlan uma post seu sobre um SFP classe C que seria mais potente. esse seria o caso?
> 
> Meu Cenário [ olt]---------<1:4-----<1:8----<1:8
> 
> Outra dúvida algém sabe como faço orçamento de potencia com splitter desbalanceado? minha rede será barramento e estou quebrando uma ibra em um unico ponto por não saber fazer o calculo com splitters desbalanceados
> 
> ...


Deixe-me ver se entendi: sua OLT tem 8 portas PON, onde em cada uma há uma fibra conectada. Essas 8 fibras estão em um cabo de 12FO. Certo?

Você divide cada uma dessas 8 fibras iniciais (1 de cada porta PON), em 4. Cada uma dessas 4 você divide em 8. Cada uma dessas 8 fibras você divide novamente em 8, que são as que chegam na ONU do cliente.

Cada splitter 1:4 atenua em 7,3dB o sinal óptico, já o 1:8, atenua em 10,5dB:


Sendo assim, pelas contas, do jeito que descreveu há uma atenuação de 7,3 + 10,5 + 10,5 = 28,3dB *em cada fibra* que chega no cliente. Isso sem considerar as perdas por emenda por fusão ou mecânica, além da conectorizada, que vai no splitter da CTO (por isso há uma margem de segurança que é adicionada aos cálculos).

Considerando que a ONU/ONT tenha uma sensibilidade de -26dB, a OLT tem que ter uma potência mínima de +3dB na saída, +5dB para garantir uma margem de segurança (se passar do máximo sensível pela ONU, não conecta ou há instabilidade, podendo travar até a OLT).

Sem considerar perdas de conectores, fusões, emendas mecânicas, perda natural da fibra por distância e curvas, com +3dB na OLT o sinal deveria chegar próximo a -25,3dB na ONU, ou -23,3dB com +5dB, valores suficientes para operar corretamente.

Está fazendo os cálculos dessa forma?


Quanto aos splitters desbalanceados, eu consulto a tabela de perdas nesse PDF da Furukawa: http://www.furukawa.com.br/_php/down...=2372&idioma=1

Considerando essa tabela, um splitter desbalanceado 95%/5%, terá 0,5dB de perda na(s) saída(s) de 95% do sinal, e 14,6dB na(s) saída(s) de 5% do sinal. A partir daí, os cálculos são os mesmos, mas com valores diferentes para cada fração de sinal que o splitter deixa passar para a fibra.

----------


## jmater

@TsouzaR
eu estou usando o simulador da overtek pq tem a opção de preencher a distancia do cabo ( 2km) e conectores e fusoes) vc quase entendeu meu cenario.
saio com 1 fibra da porta da olt divido 2m 4 onde uma perna das quatro vai para um splitter de 8 (atende 7 clientes) e a outra perna vai para um de 8 onde atenderá 8 clientes) tentei não colocar 1*16 pois ficaria longe das casas e gastaria muiro cabo para atender o cliente.
no simulador mesmo abrindo mão da margem de segurança eu estouro o orçamento.

pqnsei em usar desbalanceado para tentar passar um cab com menos fibras.
pois meu bairro é uma avenida reta que vai entroncando as outras.

se eu fosse usar desbalanceados a ideia seria "quebrar" mais vezes a mesma fibra.




> Deixe-me ver se entendi: sua OLT tem 8 portas PON, onde em cada uma há uma fibra conectada. Essas 8 fibras estão em um cabo de 12FO. Certo?
> 
> Você divide cada uma dessas 8 fibras iniciais (1 de cada porta PON), em 4. Cada uma dessas 4 você divide em 8. Cada uma dessas 8 fibras você divide novamente em 8, que são as que chegam na ONU do cliente.
> 
> Cada splitter 1:4 atenua em 7,3dB o sinal óptico, já o 1:8, atenua em 10,5dB:
> 
> 
> Sendo assim, pelas contas, do jeito que descreveu há uma atenuação de 7,3 + 10,5 + 10,5 = 28,3dB *em cada fibra* que chega no cliente. Isso sem considerar as perdas por emenda por fusão ou mecânica, além da conectorizada, que vai no splitter da CTO (por isso há uma margem de segurança que é adicionada aos cálculos).
> 
> ...

----------


## TsouzaR

> @TsouzaR
> eu estou usando o simulador da overtek pq tem a opção de preencher a distancia do cabo ( 2km) e conectores e fusoes) vc quase entendeu meu cenario.
> saio com 1 fibra da porta da olt divido 2m 4 onde uma perna das quatro vai para um splitter de 8 (atende 7 clientes) e a outra perna vai para um de 8 onde atenderá 8 clientes) tentei não colocar 1*16 pois ficaria longe das casas e gastaria muiro cabo para atender o cliente.
> no simulador mesmo abrindo mão da margem de segurança eu estouro o orçamento.
> 
> pqnsei em usar desbalanceado para tentar passar um cab com menos fibras.
> pois meu bairro é uma avenida reta que vai entroncando as outras.
> 
> se eu fosse usar desbalanceados a ideia seria "quebrar" mais vezes a mesma fibra.


Ah sim, então acho que entendi agora (os pontos são apenas para alinhamento):

[OLT] ____ {splitter 1:4} _____ {splitter 1:8}
................................. _____ {splitter 1:8}
................................. _____ (sem uso)
................................. _____ (sem uso)

Certo?
Se sim, você está calculando errado. Da forma que colocou no simulador, está dizendo que fará como eu disse: sai 1 fibra da OLT e divide em 4. Cada uma das 4 se divide em 8, e cada uma dessas 8 se divide novamente em 8.

Para facilitar, faça o caminho inverso: pegue a fibra que chega na ONU e vá imaginando por onde ela passa até chegar na OLT. No seu caso, se for conforme ilustrei, terá 1 splitter 1:8 + 1 splitter 1:4.

Sendo assim, a perda por splitters é de 7,3 + 10,8 = *17,8dB*, e não 29,6dB como o simulador está indicando (o cálculo do simulador está correto, mas você colocou os dois splitters 1:8 como se estivessem seguidos na mesma fibra).

Não entendi o porquê de você ter usando no começo um splitter 1:4 ao invés de 1:2, se vai usar apenas 2 fibras.

Quanto a fazer um barramento usando splitters desbalanceados, você não explicou como seria a topologia, se ainda faria a primeira divisão de 1:4 ou 1:2, ou se sairia só com 1 fibra (não é boa ideia, fica sobrando sinal no final e você não pode colocar mais 1 splitter desbalanceado senão estoura o limite na saída com menor fração do sinal)... 

Esse simulador da Overtek não vai é capaz de calcular com splitters desbalanceados (seria mais complexo, teria que fazer 2 linhas de cálculo para cada splitter), tem que fazer os cálculos manualmente mesmo.

Se explicar como seria sua distribuição na topologia barramento a gente pode te ajudar a calcular aqui a perda e explicar melhor.

----------


## jmater

tentei explicar confundi mais rsr
vai ser assim [olt] --------<1:4 cada perna vai para 1 rua depois --<1:8 -- 7 pernas pra onus e a ultima perna ---< 1:8

esse é o ceneario que estoura meu orçamento. estou considerando olt +2 e onu -29

Minha ideia de barramento seria ao invés de usar 8 fibras seria usar 4 e parti-las 2 vezes seria 

[olt] ---- 1:2<--------<1:8---1:8
-------------------------<1:2------<1:8----1:8

ou se desse partir mais vezes a ibra e usar um cabo com poucas fibras dependendo dos cáculos





> Ah sim, então acho que entendi agora (os pontos são apenas para alinhamento):
> 
> [OLT] ____ {splitter 1:4} _____ {splitter 1:8}
> ................................. _____ {splitter 1:8}
> ................................. _____ (sem uso)
> ................................. _____ (sem uso)
> 
> Certo?
> Se sim, você está calculando errado. Da forma que colocou no simulador, está dizendo que fará como eu disse: sai 1 fibra da OLT e divide em 4. Cada uma das 4 se divide em 8, e cada uma dessas 8 se divide novamente em 8.
> ...

----------


## jorgilson

Ficaria mais fácil se vc fizesse um rascunho da topologia da rede.

----------


## jmater

> Ficaria mais fácil se vc fizesse um rascunho da topologia da rede.



Essa é uma idéia de minha topologia não lancei cabos nem nada dá pra mudar o projeto todo. a ideia seria na avenida peincipal passar menos fibras mais sem abrir a ideia de 2 ctos por rua com spliter 1:8 mas se não tiver jeito passarei o cabo com mais fibras.
são 28 ruas a serem atendidas dessa forma



SZegue

----------


## TsouzaR

Um exemplo de FTTH com topologia barramento:

[OLT] __ {splitter 1:4} __ {splitter 1:2} _95%_ {splitter 1:2} _95%_ {splitter 1:2}
......................................... |........................... | ......................... |
........................................ 5% ...................... 5% ...................... 5%
.................................. {splitter 1:8} .......... {splitter 1:8} ......... {splitter 1:8}
.............................. __ (mesma coisa)
.............................. __ (mesma coisa)
.............................. __ (mesma coisa)

Vamos calcular a perda: 
- splitter 1:4 = 7,3dB.
- splitter 1:2 95% = 0,5dB.
- splitter 1:2 5% = 14,6dB.

Perda total de cada uma das 4 fibras, após colocar 3 CTOs (com splitter 1:8 conectorizado):

7,3dB + 0,5dB + 0,5dB + 0,5dB = 8,8dB, ou seja, de +2dB saindo da OLT, sobram -6,8dB.

A perda no primeiro splitter 1:2, na saída de 5%, será 7,3dB + 14,6dB = 21,9dB
O splitter 1:8 atenua mais 10,5dB, totalizando uma perda de 32,4dB até o cliente, apenas com splitters.

Se o sinal sair da OLT com +5dB de potência vai chegar com -27,4dB no cliente. Lembrando que o máximo de sensibilidade que já vi foi -27dB, então fica inviável. Se no primeiro CTO já ficou assim, nem adianta aumentar potência da OLT para +7dB (o máximo que já vi) que não vai adiantar nada.

Talvez usando splitter desbalanceado com proporção diferente de 95/5 dê para colocar algumas caixas, mas não aposto nessa topologia. Para rede híbrida, com atendimento por UTP, dá muito certo. Pelos meus cálculos, dá para colocar uns 60 PACPONs por porta saindo com 2 fibras (com 4 eu não sei se chegaria nos 64 suportados ou reduziria mais, mas com 1 fibra dá mal 30, por causa do sinal que sobra no final e se torna insuficiente para alimentar a ONU do PACPON por causa da atenuação alta da saída do splitter com a menor fração do sinal).

A não ser que eu esteja deixando passar algo, FTTH é somente com topologia estrela.

Para colocar 2 CTOs por rua, o que você poderia fazer é sair da caixa de emenda com 1 cabo de 2FO, e ao entrar na CTO, usa uma fibra e passa outra adiante.

----------


## brunocemeru

Eu ainda não fiz nenhum curso de rede FTTH mas quase todas as fabricantes de olts dizem que cada porta suporta ate 64 onus(clientes).Mas é difícil chegar a 64 clientes.

----------


## jmater

> Um exemplo de FTTH com topologia barramento:
> 
> [OLT] __ {splitter 1:4} __ {splitter 1:2} _95%_ {splitter 1:2} _95%_ {splitter 1:2}
> ......................................... |........................... | ......................... |
> ........................................ 5% ...................... 5% ...................... 5%
> .................................. {splitter 1:8} .......... {splitter 1:8} ......... {splitter 1:8}
> .............................. __ (mesma coisa)
> .............................. __ (mesma coisa)
> .............................. __ (mesma coisa)
> ...


muito obrigado pelos esclarecimentos amigo. Cheguei na conclusao de usar 2 FO por rua mesmo pois já vi que barramento não vai rolar.

Vou fazer o seguinte ao invés de usar 1:4 para alimentar 4 ruas vou usar 1:8 e usar duas pernas do splitter para cada rua assim cada perna eu coloco 1:8 e ainda me sobra um caldinho.

Alguem que usa olt e onu fiberhome pode me confirmar se os valores são esses mesmos? +2 olt e -29 onu?

----------


## jmater

> Eu ainda não fiz nenhum curso de rede FTTH mas quase todas as fabricantes de olts dizem que cada porta suporta ate 64 onus(clientes).Mas é difícil chegar a 64 clientes.


Nao entendi se qui dizer se a Olt não suporta 64 clientes ou se é dificil vender os 64 clientes

----------


## brunocemeru

Estou falando em dividir uma porta em 64.
Fica difícil de entregar as 64 pela perda de potência levando em conta margem de erro.

----------


## jmater

> Estou falando em dividir uma porta em 64.
> Fica difícil de entregar as 64 pela perda de potência levando em conta margem de erro.


Depois de muito penar eu acho que encontrei um caminho.
Minha ideia era atender até 16 cliente por rua (com 250 mts cada) então baseado no que discutimos nesse tópico se vc partir com uma fibra direto da porta da olt e numa CEO splittar para 1:8 cada 2 pernas desse splitar vai para 1 rua onde cada uma delas alimentará uma Cto vc atenderá 4 ruas com 16 clientes te sobra potencia e ainda vc coloca 2 ctos por rua para não gastar muito cabo na ativação.
e para facilitar minha implantação já que vou terceirizar a fusão. Cmo está sobrando sinal só haverá fusão nos spliters 1:8 das CEOS pois vou usar caixas de emendas conectorizadas. aí qdo for habilitar uma rua parto com um cabo 2 FO conectorizado nas 2 pontas que vão na CEO e na primeira Cto da rua ai sico com o cabo para a proxima Cto e conectorizo novamente com o ultimo spliter 1:8.

no simulador da overtek vc joga assim: distancia do cabo 2km (meu caso) fusoes 1 (pode colocar uma ou duas a mais por segurança) conectorizaçoes ( coloquei 10 pra ter sobra) splitters 1:8 1:8 vai ver que te sobra além da margem de segurança.

nesse cenario com um cabo de 8 fo estou iluminando 28 ruas ( vou passar um cabo de 12 pq no caminho vou atender outro bairro)
espero ter dado um caminho para o amigo

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> Depois de muito penar eu acho que encontrei um caminho.
> Minha ideia era atender até 16 cliente por rua (com 250 mts cada) então baseado no que discutimos nesse tópico se vc partir com uma fibra direto da porta da olt e numa CEO splittar para 1:8 cada 2 pernas desse splitar vai para 1 rua onde cada uma delas alimentará uma Cto vc atenderá 4 ruas com 16 clientes te sobra potencia e ainda vc coloca 2 ctos por rua para não gastar muito cabo na ativação.
> e para facilitar minha implantação já que vou terceirizar a fusão. Cmo está sobrando sinal só haverá fusão nos spliters 1:8 das CEOS pois vou usar caixas de emendas conectorizadas. aí qdo for habilitar uma rua parto com um cabo 2 FO conectorizado nas 2 pontas que vão na CEO e na primeira Cto da rua ai sico com o cabo para a proxima Cto e conectorizo novamente com o ultimo spliter 1:8.
> 
> no simulador da overtek vc joga assim: distancia do cabo 2km (meu caso) fusoes 1 (pode colocar uma ou duas a mais por segurança) conectorizaçoes ( coloquei 10 pra ter sobra) splitters 1:8 1:8 vai ver que te sobra além da margem de segurança.
> 
> nesse cenario com um cabo de 8 fo estou iluminando 28 ruas ( vou passar um cabo de 12 pq no caminho vou atender outro bairro)
> espero ter dado um caminho para o amigo


Amigo, também estou estudando FTTx e li seu comentário e fiquei com uma dúvida.

Como você comentou, saindo da OLT com 1 cabo de 8 FO vc está iluminando 28 ruas e está sobrando potência, até ai OK.

Mas desta forma você está usando uma OLT de 8 portas PON para alimentar essas 8 fibras, certo?

Se por acaso, conforme você for ativando clientes, você precisar ir manobrando suas fibras dentro do provedor, fazendo uso de um DIO (Distribuidor Interno Óptico), neste DIO você terá necessidade de splittar pelo menos 1:2.

Você considerou esta splittagem também, ou para a área que você vai atender, com 28 ruas, você já consegue atender 1024 clientes, que seria o limite da OLT em GPON, ou 512 em EPON ? Pois neste caso sim, é viável vc ocupar toda uma OLT só para esta região, caso contrário, no DIO, vc conseguiria iluminar mais fibras, e seguir adiante para outras ruas por exemplo.

Lembrando que meu comentário é apenas para fins de debate, pois como também estou estudando, posso estar falando besteira, mas lendo a metodologia que vc propos, fiz um paralelo com o que pretendo implantar, e parece fazer sentido considerar essa perda dentro do provedor (DIO).

----------


## jmater

> Amigo, também estou estudando FTTx e li seu comentário e fiquei com uma dúvida.
> 
> Como você comentou, saindo da OLT com 1 cabo de 8 FO vc está iluminando 28 ruas e está sobrando potência, até ai OK.
> 
> Mas desta forma você está usando uma OLT de 8 portas PON para alimentar essas 8 fibras, certo?
> 
> Se por acaso, conforme você for ativando clientes, você precisar ir manobrando suas fibras dentro do provedor, fazendo uso de um DIO (Distribuidor Interno Óptico), neste DIO você terá necessidade de splittar pelo menos 1:2.
> 
> Você considerou esta splittagem também, ou para a área que você vai atender, com 28 ruas, você já consegue atender 1024 clientes, que seria o limite da OLT em GPON, ou 512 em EPON ? Pois neste caso sim, é viável vc ocupar toda uma OLT só para esta região, caso contrário, no DIO, vc conseguiria iluminar mais fibras, e seguir adiante para outras ruas por exemplo.
> ...



Olá amigo se colocar um Splitter 1:2 ainda cabe na conta. Porém estou considerando apenas 64 clientes por porta pois a tv virá na bota rs.
sendo assim 16 clientes por rua cada fibra fará 4 ruas 16*4 64.
Porém to mudando uma coisinha no projeto pois vi que com 2 ctos eu iria economizar cabo para ativar clientes mas gastaria muito em ctos extras. cmo hj low friction sai o preço de utp. vou fazer olt ---< 1:4----<1:16 e no seu caso ainda cabe o 1:2 chorando mais cabe rsrs

----------


## fernandargomes

O uso do splitter desbalanceado é de extrema importância na GPON para que você não use fibra além do necessário, podendo assim expandir sua rede futuramente.
Pense no enlace a ser calculado como se fosse um P2P.
Faça o orçamento das perdas e mantenha uma margem de 3dB em relação a sensibilidade da ONU.

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> O uso do splitter desbalanceado é de extrema importância na GPON para que você não use fibra além do necessário, podendo assim expandir sua rede futuramente.
> Pense no enlace a ser calculado como se fosse um P2P.
> Faça o orçamento das perdas e mantenha uma margem de 3dB em relação a sensibilidade da ONU.


Bem interessante o desenho que você apresentou, mas fiquei com uma dúvida, um cliente na CTO8 por exemplo, não teria o sinal muito mais fraco do que um cliente na CTO1? Na prática este cascateamento funciona p/ ativar clientes com sinal de qualidade?

----------


## fernandargomes

> Bem interessante o desenho que você apresentou, mas fiquei com uma dúvida, um cliente na CTO8 por exemplo, não teria o sinal muito mais fraco do que um cliente na CTO1? Na prática este cascateamento funciona p/ ativar clientes com sinal de qualidade?


O importante é você não ultrapassas a margem de segurança de 3dB em relação ao orçamento de potência.
OP(orçamento de potência)= Ptx(potência do transmissor) - So(sensibilidade óptica)
Ex.: Uma OLT com potência de transmissão de +5 e uma ONU com sensibilidade de -28, ficaria da seguinte forma.
OP= 5 - (-28) = 33
Deixando uma margem de 3 dB, você poderia chegar com até -30dB na ONU.
Ainda não vivenciei na prática, estou fazendo alguns testes com a OLT e ONU para iniciar o projeto, mas conversei com pessoas que fizeram além do que eu abordei, colocando um splitter 1X2 (balaceado) na saída de uma das portas PONs e depois continuaram como demonstrei na imagem para atender 128 clientes (no caso da OLT FiberHome). Caso futuramente aconteça uma perda maior nesta rede (devido a grande quantidade de emenda ao logo do tempo) será possível reverter rapidamente "acendendo" somente uma fibra (64 clientes) por PON.
Para questão de um melhor dimensionamento da rede é necessário fazer alguns teste com o Power Meter, para saber a real potência de transmissão da OLT, perdas nos conectores do fabricante que você escolheu para usar, etc, pois a norma diz 0,1 dB para emenda por fusão, porém a norma estabelece o máximo que os fabricantes não podem ultrapassar, mas, sabemos que geralmente a perda fica em 0,01dB e que não devemos continuar com a fusão se sua perda passar de 0,05dB. 
Esses detalhes faz total diferença nos cálculos.

----------


## gamineiro

> O uso do splitter desbalanceado é de extrema importância na GPON para que você não use fibra além do necessário, podendo assim expandir sua rede futuramente.
> Pense no enlace a ser calculado como se fosse um P2P.
> Faça o orçamento das perdas e mantenha uma margem de 3dB em relação a sensibilidade da ONU.


Perfeito Fernanda! Usamos essa topologia desde que os spliiters desbalanceados vieram ao mercado. Hoje chego a ter 56 ONUs na mesma porta, usando apenas UMA fibra, a uma rua com 8Km.

Minha sugestão para o amigo @*jmater* seria de sair com um cabo de no mínimo 4 vias da OLT. Na fibra 1, em cada esquina, você coloca um 1x2 (10/90). Na saída com maior potência, você envia novamente na fibra 1 no mesmo cabo, para levar sinal até a próxima esquina. Na saída de menor potência do splitter, você leva um cabo de ao menos 2 fibras até o meio da quadra e lá coloca um splitter de 1x16. Fazendo as contas da primeira rua: OP = +2 (OLT) -10,5 (1x2 - 10/90) - 13,5 (1x16) > *-22dB

*Para cada esquina a seguir, adicione uma perda de *0,5dB* referente ao próximo splitter 1x2 10/90. Quando você estiver com o sinal chegando próximo ao limite da ONU, você poderá simplesmente iluminar a fibra 2 lá na OLT e a partir de agora, colocar os splitter 1x2 10/90 nessa fibra, nas próximas esquinas. Também existe a possibilidade de colocar uma OLT na outra ponta do cabo, e iluminar no sentido inverso, para aproveitar essa fibra 1 que ficará apagada a partir de certo ponto. Lembrando que o sinal das duas OLTs não deve se encontrar, então você precisa interromper a fibra exatamente no meio do caminho.

Voltando um pouco. Nessa topologia que sugeri, projetamos apenas 16 clientes por rua. Como você lançou um cabo de 2 FO até o meio de cada rua, é possivel iluminar a fibra 2 e adicionar mais um splitter 1x16, ligando em um outro splitter 1x2 10/90 no início da rua, vindo de outra porta PON. Se mais de 32 clientes por rua for necessário, então use um cabo de 4 vias em cada rua.

Espero que não tenha ficado muito confuso.

Abraço
Gabriel Mineiro

----------


## leosmendes

ola boa tarde a todos, pergunta , a potencia e sensibilidade dos módulos costuma ser a mesma independente da tecnologia? e caso sim a media é de +5db de tx e -28 de rx? qual nivel de sinal devo deixar no cliente ou na olt? excesso de sinal pode atrapalhar a comunicação de outras onu's e ou atrapalhar a onu que esta recebendo sinal em excesso? se a potencia de tx começa sempre positiva porque sera que no mikrotik o valor esta negativo? ficaria muito agradecido em obter todas as respostas.

----------


## samuel1999

Media de sinal nos clientes deve ser entre -15 e -27 dependendo da potência de saída da sua olt, a potência chega negativa por que ocorre perdas no caminho, seja ela splitter, emendas, conectorização ou atenuação.

----------


## chocobama

A média se sinal deve respeitar a sensibilidade dos equipamentos nas pontas. 
É sempre bom deixar uns 3db de margem de segurança. Equipamentos ativos perdem potência e eventualmente uma fibra pode sofrer atenuação no poste.
Pensando em equipamentos que tenham sensibilidade de - 27db é bom sincronizar em no mínimo - 24 pensando no futuro. No GPON temos equipamentos do tipo C+ com sensibilidade maior que - 30.

----------


## leosmendes

ola bom dia, alguém confirma para mim se fiz a leitura correta sobre o modulo SFP-EPON-OLT-0220P

Average Optical Output Power
min +2 dbm
max +7 dBm

Receiver Sensitivity 
PMIN -29.2 dBm


se entendi bem ele pode atingir a potencia máxima de ate +7 dBm e ter sensibilidade máxima de 29.2 é isto?

https://romsat.ua/upload/iblock/8ff/...bf53f6a1d2.pdf

----------

